# Red Tegu Health (brand new tegu owner in desperate need of help)



## Marinebio162 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey everyone, I have wanted to adopt a tegu for years. I finally got the chance as of around three months ago when my boy Azazel came into my life. About a month into caring for him he stopped eating and started spending most of his time in his hide. Which I assumed meant that he was just starting to brumate ( I am in Northern Wisconsin and we are going into Fall currently). But instead of going down indefinitely he still seems to come out and bask and drink water etc. very early in the morning daily, which I find strange since it has been two or so months since he started "brumating". I was just starting to bond with him since he is skittish and I think still close to a year old, but now I never get to see him to bond or interact with him at all so I just want to find out if he is sick or if this is somewhat normal and I can start bonding with him again when he resumes his normal routine thereafter. His substrate is coco fiber, I give him fresh water daily, his humidity is at 70% consistently, and the temperature gradient goes from around 70-110 degrees in his enclosure. When he hisses it sounds normal so as of right now I am at least sure he doesn't have pneumonia, but I am so new to this I just want to cover all of my bases! So thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## Member1421 (Oct 14, 2020)

The only thing I've learned in my short time is that they don't (please verify this) need a hot hot spot - as in like an ambient house temperature will suffice. I got this from a Rose City brumation video, which I advise you watch. I believe his tegus go in bins with just some hay for the brumation season since they are outdoor tegus. If it were me, I'd look into shortening the time the lights are on and perhaps having an ambient temperature in the entire enclosure. Again, I am only giving you a stepping off stone so you must verify this information for yourself. Best of luck.


----------



## Dylan koch (Oct 21, 2020)

That's when they are in brumation! I dont believe your tegu is in brumation! It wouldnt be coming out daily to bask and ect! Is it still eating or wanting to eat? If it's not I'd do one or 2 things. Check for a impaction and weight loss!! Because a vet check could be due. Or temp still needs to go down as its between brumation and not. Could be household temperature mixed with heat lamps. I also NEVER FEED IN ENCLOSURES! Mainly due to avoiding impaction which I've had with 1 of my 4 tegus from feeding in cage! So Idc how pissed they are they get used to being handled and picked up and moved to a bin very quickly when they realize what's going on. I already have food in tubaware so that helps too! And helps a ton with handling and bonding


----------



## Marinebio162 (Oct 21, 2020)

Dylan koch said:


> That's when they are in brumation! I dont believe your tegu is in brumation! It wouldnt be coming out daily to bask and ect! Is it still eating or wanting to eat? If it's not I'd do one or 2 things. Check for a impaction and weight loss!! Because a vet check could be due. Or temp still needs to go down as its between brumation and not. Could be household temperature mixed with heat lamps. I also NEVER FEED IN ENCLOSURES! Mainly due to avoiding impaction which I've had with 1 of my 4 tegus from feeding in cage! So Idc how pissed they are they get used to being handled and picked up and moved to a bin very quickly when they realize what's going on. I already have food in tubaware so that helps too! And helps a ton with handling and bonding



Nope he has eaten maybe once I think? Hasn't noticeably lost any weight either. But I heard you weren't supposed to move them if they were going into or were already in brumation that's why I wanted a better idea before I tried to take him to my local exotic vet!


----------



## Marinebio162 (Oct 21, 2020)

wanik4 said:


> The only thing I've learned in my short time is that they don't (please verify this) need a hot hot spot - as in like an ambient house temperature will suffice. I got this from a Rose City brumation video, which I advise you watch. I believe his tegus go in bins with just some hay for the brumation season since they are outdoor tegus. If it were me, I'd look into shortening the time the lights are on and perhaps having an ambient temperature in the entire enclosure. Again, I am only giving you a stepping off stone so you must verify this information for yourself. Best of luck.


Thanks much appreciated I checked that guy's videos out and they're very helpful!


----------



## Dylan koch (Oct 21, 2020)

I dont think it's brumating If it's still coming out daily and basking


----------



## Debita (Oct 27, 2020)

I haven't seen the video - but just wanted to say that brumation is a process that happens over time. It's a slowing down process of eating less, showing less energy, and overall activity. The reason most of us don't worry when a Tegu stops eating is because most of the time, it's what they do. They def change up their habits from time to time. My male appeared to be interested in eating about a week ago, but walked away from the prepared meal. 3 days later he ate a whopping amount of salmon and an adult mouse. I thought he was about to move to brumation but apparently he's still thinking about it. He's slowing, but not fully there yet. 

For @wanik4 , I'm not sure what you meant about not needing the "hot hot spot".....If you're referring to the basking spot - then you might develop a problem because they need the bask spot (100dg - 110dg for subadults, 115dg-130dg for adults) to process their food. If you're just talking about during brumation, then I would agree, but I would keep mine on, but maybe just turn it on less. That's just me. They are known to come out of brumation here and there, and drink water - etc. If they were looking for a warm spot at that time, I'd like them to have it. I know that Tegu owners also do offer food during these rare moments. Some eat, some don't. Otherwise, just wanted to clarify, that having a basking light for a Tegu is pretty much a requirement.

My adult male goes in and out a lot when in brumation. A long time for him is 10 days. He almost seems to be in some kind of limbo between brumation and not. Don't forget, the first few brumations might also leave them disoriented about where they are, and some of that human bonding might be lost, but not for long.


----------



## Marinebio162 (Oct 27, 2020)

Debita said:


> I haven't seen the video - but just wanted to say that brumation is a process that happens over time. It's a slowing down process of eating less, showing less energy, and overall activity. The reason most of us don't worry when a Tegu stops eating is because most of the time, it's what they do. They def change up their habits from time to time. My male appeared to be interested in eating about a week ago, but walked away from the prepared meal. 3 days later he ate a whopping amount of salmon and an adult mouse. I thought he was about to move to brumation but apparently he's still thinking about it. He's slowing, but not fully there yet.
> 
> For @wanik4 , I'm not sure what you meant about not needing the "hot hot spot".....If you're referring to the basking spot - then you might develop a problem because they need the bask spot (100dg - 110dg for subadults, 115dg-130dg for adults) to process their food. If you're just talking about during brumation, then I would agree, but I would keep mine on, but maybe just turn it on less. That's just me. They are known to come out of brumation here and there, and drink water - etc. If they were looking for a warm spot at that time, I'd like them to have it. I know that Tegu owners also do offer food during these rare moments. Some eat, some don't. Otherwise, just wanted to clarify, that having a basking light for a Tegu is pretty much a requirement.
> 
> My adult male goes in and out a lot when in brumation. A long time for him is 10 days. He almost seems to be in some kind of limbo between brumation and not. Don't forget, the first few brumations might also leave them disoriented about where they are, and some of that human bonding might be lost, but not for long.


Okay thanks for the information! I still think it is a good idea to get him checked out at my exotic vet since he's newly adopted anyway. But I very much appreciate your input, any little bit helps!


----------

